# AEP reports?



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Looking to see if anyone has a ice report for AEP outside Cumberland area? I would rather go catching than fishing and if you have never fished these ponds you are missing out.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't have a report, but I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The ice was good for me last Sunday


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I don't have a report, but I'm going tomorrow.


Let me know how you do. I might head down Sunday. 2.5 hr. drive for me.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ice was 4-5" on the three ponds that I fished. AEP was its usual self. Smashed a bunch of small gills.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Enjoy the aep recreations land while you can. About to come to an end as we know we it.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Was down yesterday, caught lots of gills sorted through to get the 20 each limit of nice ones. The ice on the 2 ponds we fished was pretty scary. Buddy and I agreed we were done there unless we get a serious refreeze.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Enjoy the aep recreations land while you can. About to come to an end as we know we it.


CHOPIQ - what do you mean it is about to come to an end?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

ODNR is going to take posession of it. Not sure if that will be a good thing or bad.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't see where it will be bad. Pretty much feels like state land now. Maybe they will be better at restricting off roading.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't all of aep land been basically run by the odnr for a long time. I've hunted the coal lands up in Coshocton area for quite some time due to working outages at the powerplant. Always seen odnr trucks.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Pretty much. State even put in some boat ramps a couple years ago on a few ponds off Rural Dale.


----------

